# Chris Dudley Vs. Shaq



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Rumor: Adelman for President*

Dudley's a dirty piece of crap. I don't want him, or his personality anywhere near the Blazers.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Rumor: Adelman for President*



Blazed said:


> Dudley's a dirty piece of crap. I don't want him, or his personality anywhere near the Blazers.


Chris Dudley? he's a dirty piece of crap? was there a smiley face missing?


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Rumor: Adelman for President*



Hap said:


> Chris Dudley? he's a dirty piece of crap? was there a smiley face missing?


I'm pretty sure he was being sarcastic. Dudley once helped my mom pick out tomatoes when she ran into him at an Albertson's... seriously, he's the nicest man on Earth.


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Rumor: Adelman for President*



Hap said:


> Chris Dudley? he's a dirty piece of crap? was there a smiley face missing?





BlazerCaravan said:


> I'm pretty sure he was being sarcastic. Dudley once helped my mom pick out tomatoes when she ran into him at an Albertson's... seriously, he's the nicest man on Earth.


I remember seeing Chris Dudley intentionally try to end Shaq's career on a play so dirty even Karl Malone and John Stockton would cringe in disgust.

Shaq had the ball on the break and a wide open dunk, Dudley ran down the court with no intention of doing anything but permanently injuring Shaq by fully extending his arms into the unexpecting back of a defenseless Shaq, throwing him into the ground. The single most dirty play I've ever seen in thousands of NBA games.

Chris Dudley is a talentless piece of ****, that ignorant Portland fans like only because he's white. But yeah, he helped a lady pick out tomatoes, so he must be a great person.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Rumor: Adelman for President*



Blazed said:


> Shaq had the ball on the break and a wide open dunk, Dudley ran down the court with no intention of doing anything but permanently injuring Shaq by fully extending his arms into the unexpecting back of a defenseless Shaq, throwing him into the ground.


Really? You are privy to Dudley's intentions on that play? 

I've never heard Shaq described as defenseless before. Poor widdle Shaq, never hurt a fly himself, always getting beat up by that mean Dudley boy. 

barfo


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Rumor: Adelman for President*



Blazed said:


> I remember seeing Chris Dudley intentionally try to end Shaq's career on a play so dirty even Karl Malone and John Stockton would cringe in disgust.
> 
> Shaq had the ball on the break and a wide open dunk, Dudley ran down the court with no intention of doing anything but permanently injuring Shaq by fully extending his arms into the unexpecting back of a defenseless Shaq, throwing him into the ground. The single most dirty play I've ever seen in thousands of NBA games.
> 
> Chris Dudley is a talentless piece of ****, that ignorant Portland fans like only because he's white. But yeah, he helped a lady pick out tomatoes, so he must be a great person.


You've obviously never met him. 

I don't recall this incident with Shaq, I've googled it and everything and still can't find it. I think your mistaking Dudley with someone else.

Also, your a Blazers fan right, why should you care how hard that Shaq gets fouled when he was in a Laker uniform.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Rumor: Adelman for President*



Blazed said:


> I remember seeing Chris Dudley intentionally try to end Shaq's career on a play so dirty even Karl Malone and John Stockton would cringe in disgust.
> 
> Shaq had the ball on the break and a wide open dunk, Dudley ran down the court with no intention of doing anything but permanently injuring Shaq by fully extending his arms into the unexpecting back of a defenseless Shaq, throwing him into the ground. The single most dirty play I've ever seen in thousands of NBA games.
> 
> Chris Dudley is a talentless piece of ****, that ignorant Portland fans like only because he's white. But yeah, he helped a lady pick out tomatoes, so he must be a great person.


Absolutely comical.

Intentional or not.


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Rumor: Adelman for President*

The responses here suggest that you guys are a bunch of swell fellows. If you'd seen the play you wouldn't argue. The play by Dudley was the dirtiest play I've ever seen, by far.

I've never met Dudley? Who cares, what does that have to with how he played in front of millions? The only thing meeting Dudley would do is increase a racist, ****-erotic fascination with the talentless piece of garbage.

You've never heard of Shaq as defenseless? The jersey a player was wearing is an excuse? You guys are the best! Shaq had nobody within 20 feet of him except for Dudley, charging up behind him with no (ZERO, NONE, IMPOSSIBLE) chance to make a play on the ball. What does Dudley do? He continues full pace and shoves Shaq (with 100% of his power) in the lower back, towards the ground, The act was criminal, nearly as bad as the hockey player that almost killed another player by hitting them with their stick. Ron Artest is probably a better human being than Dudley.

It's disgusting how much NW fans stick up for white players.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Rumor: Adelman for President*



Blazed said:


> The responses here suggest that you guys are a bunch of swell fellows. If you'd seen the play you wouldn't argue. The play by Dudley was the dirtiest play I've ever seen, by far.
> 
> I've never met Dudley? Who cares, what does that have to with how he played in front of millions? The only thing meeting Dudley would do is increase a racist, ****-erotic fascination with the talentless piece of garbage.
> 
> ...


How do you know the color of the posters that disagree with you? You don't. You are just jumping to conclusions and in doing so only expose yourself.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Rumor: Adelman for President*

What is going on? Did someone forget to take their reality pills this morning?

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Rumor: Adelman for President*



Blazed said:


> The responses here suggest that you guys are a bunch of swell fellows.


or, and I know this is going out on a limb here, it means that most of them don't remember that play. I do, however, remember a play where Shaq fouled Dudley incredibly hard and tried to hurt him.



> If you'd seen the play you wouldn't argue. The play by Dudley was the dirtiest play I've ever seen, by far.


than you haven't seen many plays. May I introduce you to Kurt Rambis being clotheslined, or Isiah Thomas being knocked out cold by a Karl Malone elbow. 

Or, and the irony of the following incident apparently is lost on you, Kermit Washington.



> I've never met Dudley? Who cares, what does that have to with how he played in front of millions? The only thing meeting Dudley would do is increase a racist, ****-erotic fascination with the talentless piece of garbage.


this would suggest two things. 1, someone has hacked into your account and is trying to make you look like a deleted or B, you're a deleted.



> You've never heard of Shaq as defenseless? The jersey a player was wearing is an excuse? You guys are the best! Shaq had nobody within 20 feet of him except for Dudley, charging up behind him with no (ZERO, NONE, IMPOSSIBLE) chance to make a play on the ball. What does Dudley do? He continues full pace and shoves Shaq (with 100% of his power) in the lower back, towards the ground, The act was criminal, nearly as bad as the hockey player that almost killed another player by hitting them with their stick. Ron Artest is probably a better human being than Dudley.


so...no one can comment on the play who hasn't seen/remembered the play, yet you can comment on Dudley as a human being despite the fact you don't know him?



> It's disgusting how much NW fans stick up for white players.


yah, and it's disgusting how we never stuck up for Kermit Washington. Or love Maurice Lucas. It's all about racism.

God, I thought we got rid of these stupid posts once idiot boy and idiot boy and idiot boy and idiot boy stopped posting. apparently, idiot boy has changed names again. 

Please don't try to make this into a "the NW only loves whites" argument, because it's an insult to anyone here who has an IQ above that of toe jam.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Rumor: Adelman for President*

A quick Google search found this incident between Shaq & Dudley, but if you look at the YouTube clip, I think you'd be hard pressed to call Dudley the dirty player:

http://theassociation.blogs.com/the_association/2007/02/my_favorite_kni.html


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Rumor: Adelman for President*



Blazed said:


> The responses here suggest that you guys are a bunch of swell fellows. If you'd seen the play you wouldn't argue. The play by Dudley was the dirtiest play I've ever seen, by far.
> 
> I've never met Dudley? Who cares, what does that have to with how he played in front of millions? The only thing meeting Dudley would do is increase a racist, ****-erotic fascination with the talentless piece of garbage.
> 
> ...


Believe it or not in my world everything is not either black or white. Some people's ignorant claims of racism over every little issue is starting to get old. 

If your implying we don't think he's a ***** because he's white, you obviously don't know the history of the fanbase your rooting for. Aside from Kobe, Portland's number 1 most hated player as a fanbase is most likely Bill Laimbeer.

Can you give some kind of link of this incident? I have searched it through google and haven't found anything. If it was the single dirtiest play you've ever seen don't you think there would be an article or two with at least a mention of it?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Rumor: Adelman for President*



e_blazer1 said:


> A quick Google search found this incident between Shaq & Dudley, but if you look at the YouTube clip, I think you'd be hard pressed to call Dudley the dirty player:
> 
> http://theassociation.blogs.com/the_association/2007/02/my_favorite_kni.html


Haha, too funny.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Rumor: Adelman for President*



e_blazer1 said:


> A quick Google search found this incident between Shaq & Dudley, but if you look at the YouTube clip, I think you'd be hard pressed to call Dudley the dirty player:
> 
> http://theassociation.blogs.com/the_association/2007/02/my_favorite_kni.html


good find. Although I'm not sure if thats the link/incident he's referring to (thats the one I remember). I tried to find that, but couldn't. It's funny considering the way Shaq shoved Duds down actually could be considered dirty. Ooh wait, duds is white...I shouldn't defend him, because it shows my racist tendencies!


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Rumor: Adelman for President*



Blazed said:


> The responses here suggest that you guys are a bunch of swell fellows.


Or maybe we just aren't laker fans.



> If you'd seen the play you wouldn't argue.


Actually, we would. One play doesn't define any person. See Kermit Washington, as Hap has pointed out.



> I've never met Dudley? The only thing meeting Dudley would do is increase a racist, ****-erotic fascination with the talentless piece of garbage.


So you say you have a racist, ****-erotic fascination with Dudley and you are wary of increasing those feelings by meeting him. Interesting.



> You've never heard of Shaq as defenseless?


Right, that's what I said.



> You guys are the best!


The plum tree grows in the garden! Steer the boat towards the picnic table! 



> Shaq had nobody within 20 feet of him except for Dudley, charging up behind him with no (ZERO, NONE, IMPOSSIBLE) chance to make a play on the ball. What does Dudley do? He continues full pace and shoves Shaq (with 100% of his power) in the lower back, towards the ground, The act was criminal, nearly as bad as the hockey player that almost killed another player by hitting them with their stick.


And how badly was Shaq hurt on the play? 

barfo


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Rumor: Adelman for President*

A couple of observations:

"Blazed" is a silly screen name for such an ardent Lakers Fan.

Just the phrase "Shaq on a fast-break" almost brought me to tears of laughter.

Cough syrup, when taken in large doses, can have a halucinatory effect.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: Rumor: Adelman for President*



Blazed said:


> The responses here suggest that you guys are a bunch of swell fellows. If you'd seen the play you wouldn't argue. The play by Dudley was the dirtiest play I've ever seen, by far.
> 
> I've never met Dudley? Who cares, what does that have to with how he played in front of millions? The only thing meeting Dudley would do is increase a racist, ****-erotic fascination with the talentless piece of garbage.
> 
> ...



When all else fails, pull the race card. News flash dude, the whole NBA is black and we NW whities root for our favorite teams on a weekly basis. If we were such racists we'd boycot the NBA for lack of whities on the court. Please crawl back into your hole, we'll call you if we need you.


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Rumor: Adelman for President*



MARIS61 said:


> A couple of observations:
> 
> "Blazed" is a silly screen name for such an ardent Lakers Fan.
> 
> ...


So in your opinion, caring about the health of human being makes you a Laker fan. **Removed**


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Rumor: Adelman for President*



Todd said:


> When all else fails, pull the race card. News flash dude, the whole NBA is black and we NW whities root for our favorite teams on a weekly basis. If we were such racists we'd boycot the NBA for lack of whities on the court. Please crawl back into your hole, we'll call you if we need you.


Well, you're not all racist. As a matter of fact, I remember you all rooting day in and day out for a black rapist. Tell me again how great of a person Ruben Paterson is.

Apparantly most Blazer fans would root for Jeffrey Dammar if he wore a Blazers uni. Any fan of Dudley is a friend of mine. Dudley is one of the dirtiest players of all-time. A more disguting human cannot be found.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Rumor: Adelman for President*



Blazed said:


> Well, you're not all racist. As a matter of fact, I remember you all rooting day in and day out for a black rapist.


No, we're not Laker fans.



> Tell me again how great of a person Ruben Paterson is.


Don't know him. I like the way he plays basketball though. 
If you are suggesting that everyone here but you was a fan of Ruben, you are quite incorrect. 



> Apparantly most Blazer fans would root for Jeffrey Dammar if he wore a Blazers uni.


I think the blazers history of the past several years suggests that there is at least a vocal minority, if not majority, of fans that wouldn't root for anyone with lower morals than Mother Teresa.



> Any fan of Dudley is a friend of mine. Dudley is one of the dirtiest players of all-time. A more disguting human cannot be found.


That's just silly. Are you really forming your opinion of the man based on one play? And when and where was that play, anyway? No one else seems to remember it.

barfo


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Rumor: Adelman for President*



Blazed said:


> So in your opinion, caring about the health of human being makes you a Laker fan.


Let's not pretend you care.

I don't recall you objecting when Kobe hit Ime, or later in the season, hit LaMarcus, or when he hit Jaric, or when he hit...you get what I'm saying.



Blazed said:


> Nice...You must be a very bright person.


I must be. Everyone says so.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Rumor: Adelman for President*



Blazed said:


> Well, you're not all racist. As a matter of fact, I remember you all rooting day in and day out for a black rapist.


Hm, I distinctly remember hating the fact that Ruben Patterson ever wore a Blazers uniform. 

Oh wait, that makes me racist again. Damn this hatred coursing through my body!!!



> Tell me again how great of a person Ruben Paterson is.


my guess is he's not a great person. Damnit! my racism is creeping through again.



> Apparantly most Blazer fans would root for Jeffrey Dammar if he wore a Blazers uni.


is this really the tactic you're going for? I mean, I can understand not liking Dudley for a relatively hard foul,but it's kind of a stretch to equate racism with people not remembering that Dudley apparently (dressed in a Klan uniform) tried to lynch Shaq during a game.

Maybe this works on olive.


> Any fan of Dudley is a friend of mine. Dudley is one of the dirtiest players of all-time. A more disguting human cannot be found.


hm..all those black kids in NE Portland that Dudley gave a lot of money to (for the "I have a dream" foundation) so they could go to college must be racist! 

Hm..wait a second...has anyone here seen Chris Dudley and a Klan member in the same room at the same time!?!? Or any of his fans!?!?

Thats proof enough for me!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Rumor: Adelman for President*

What I can't believe is moderators allow comments like what Blazed is saying. Calling anyone that disagree with him racist or blind piece of garbage and it gets no reaction from mods?

Sorry, I was incapacitated by bemusement. Fixed now.

barfo


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Rumor: Adelman for President*



MARIS61 said:


> Let's not pretend you care.
> 
> I don't recall you objecting when Kobe hit Ime, or later in the season, hit LaMarcus, or when he hit Jaric, or when he hit...you get what I'm saying.
> 
> ...


Your post makes no sense. I'm not a Laker fan and if you read the Blazer forum you'd know that. Just because I don't blindly hate Shaq and wish for him to get injured, doesn't make me a Laker fan.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Rumor: Adelman for President*



Blazed said:


> Your post makes no sense. I'm not a Laker fan and if you read the Blazer forum you'd know that. Just because I don't blindly hate Shaq and wish for him to get injured, doesn't make me a Laker fan.


I don't see how people thinking Dudley is a good person means they want Shaq injured either. Or that they're racist. But hey, if thats what it takes for you to get people riled up because thats your m.o., have at it. 

To quote the old usenet saying, *plonk*.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Chris is "disguting"? Does that mean he dis-gutted Shaq? 

I mean, talk about way out in left field! Chris has not played with the Blazers for years, he is not so far as I know involved with the young players, and out of a clear blue sky we hear about how horrible he is for hitting "defenseless" Shaq and how everyone who defends him is horrible and homoerotic and racist. 

You know, while I have commented that Chris looks good in a swimsuit, and I have met and like him, I can hardly be accused of having a "homoerotic" passion for the man. (Boardsters who know me will get the joke, I don't think that includes Blazed.)

I mean, dude is awkward to be sure. Probably whacked a few people on the court as a result. One Warriors fan once commented that "he even runs like a white boy" and I had to laugh because it was true. But, he was also known as one of the nicest guys in the NBA, won the Citizenship Award, renowned for charity and community involvement. Guess all that was just a cover for his attacks on "defenseless" Shaq! Surely the first time in history those two words have been used together!


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

LOL this thread is hilarious. Keep it coming!


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Oh, come on. We all know Dudley had a reputation as a dirty player and I'm sure that he nearly ended Shaq's career. Of course, Duds was nothing compared to Jeff Van Gundy. Remember the time he tried to take out Alonzo Mourning by riding around the court on his leg? Man, how low can a coach go? :lol:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Rumor: Adelman for President*



Blazed said:


> The responses here suggest that you guys are a bunch of swell fellows. If you'd seen the play you wouldn't argue. The play by Dudley was the dirtiest play I've ever seen, by far.
> 
> I've never met Dudley? Who cares, what does that have to with how he played in front of millions? The only thing meeting Dudley would do is increase a racist, ****-erotic fascination with the talentless piece of garbage.
> 
> ...


What a bunch of filthy racists. Trying to stick up for a player they like. Must only be because hes white though. It must be hard to be a Blazers fan when you secretly hate all black people and yearn for *********** chants at games.

Hell has frozen over. I thought talkhard was the worst poster ever, now Im not too sure.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Rumor: Adelman for President*



Blazed said:


> It's disgusting how much NW fans stick up for white players.


uh, dude... perhaps you didn't hear, but Chris Dudley once helped a woman pick out tomatoes. 

still think we're racist?

I didn't think so.


----------

